# Next Kneesworth meet - July 23rd.



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Just gauging interest to see if there is enough interest for a meet this month. Suggest the 23rd - what do you think? I'm certainly up for it.

Graham


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

Suits me, Norm,.
if you come can you bring the window spray
John


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I will if you will ! 

P.S. Why is John calling Graham "Norm" ? ???

P.P.S. After this weekends showing, am I still allowed to attend a Kneesworth meet if the car's not clean? :


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Brian; what window spray ???

Paul; No 

Graham


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

;D ;D
Stop taking the Pi** or I'll set the dog on you, I meant to say " I'll be there 
new line : Norm can you bring the window spray
All right Dave


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

LOL, Take more water with it m8.

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Graham, I should be able to make it.

<New line, for the pedantic ones >

John, of course I can bring the lubrication 

Norman


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

Sense at last, thank you very much Norman, that would be appreciated. ;D ;D


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Yep, I'm in.

Clive


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Norman, you rang ? :-/


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> ;D ;D
> Stop taking the Pi** or I'll set the dog on you, I meant to say " I'll be there
> new line : Norm can you bring the window spray
> All right Dave


You still forgot the question mark!  :  ;D


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Count me in too


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

True I did forget the ? well spotted Paul, I think you should spend more time polishing and less time corecting my typing  
Dave


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> True I did forget the ? well spotted Paul, I think you should spend more time polishing and less time corecting my typing Â
> Dave


I noticed the teasing error you left for me above but I will resist and not post about it. :-X

Doh!


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

:-[
Well spotted !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Huh , all thiss fus abowt spilling .


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

John

You popping up to the Knessworth meeting then?



Norman


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey Norm

Slightly off topic, but spotted your car the day after Burghley in Adastral


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Tim

That's where I earn a crust  Orion Building 2nd floor (Main Lab Block in old speak) . Let me know next time you are about, and I promise not to let Vlastan know ;D

Norman


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I should be there in the slightly (and still with more work to do) pimped up VX


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

Love_iTT - was that you pottering down the A505 at about 17:45 today wearing a rather natty biege baseball cap? Didn't catch the wheels just saw a green blur heading toward Royston.

Gonna try and make 23rd.

Chris


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll be there 8)

How's your kitchen floor Graham? :-X

SBJ


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Chris, not me m8, must have been a looky-likey, poor $od ;D

Simon, bad news on the floor front I'm afraid, "THE KNEES" is still showing through and so are the bruises around my head :-/

For a quickly rushed meet it looks like its going to be another good turnout - well done lads.

List so far:

Love_iTT
J1WEY
scoTTy
NormStrm
clived
flintcoTTage
huTTers
paulb
SBJ

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

After 2 weeks hols, I'm still trying to catch up at work so I'll see how it's going a little nearer the time 

Moley


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

Hi all,

Would like to join you lot if you donâ€™t mind having a newbie, never managed to make a meet yet and had my TT a year now!!

What are the arrangements?

Cheers

David


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

David, just seen your post and you are most welcome m8, the meetings are at the Red Lion in Kneesworth, just outside of Royston and start from about 7.00pm. You should be able to do a search and find a map etc, I've got to go out now otherwise I would do it for you. I think I will start each new Kneesworth meet with a map on the first post from now on, that would help newcomers a lot I think. I'll get back later.

List so far: 
Â 
Love_iTT 
J1WEY 
scoTTy 
NormStrm 
clived 
flintcoTTage 
huTTers 
paulb 
SBJ 
Moley?
TopGearUK


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Posted by paulb originally

The Red Lion is in Kneesworth, just north of Royston on the A1198. It is on the right hand side if you are heading up from Royston.

Map is here.

Norman


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

Thank you Love_iTT and NormStrm,

Yeah I should be there Iâ€™ll have to let you know for sure Monday evening, I just need to get off work a bit earlier, as I recon it will take me about 45-1h to get there depending on traffic.

From the M25 which is quicker M11 or A10 I live in between both of them?

Cheers 
David


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> From the M25 which is quicker M11 or A10 I live in between both of them?


David,

I come up from Brentwood which is M25 J28. I always use the M11 and come off at the Duxford junction. Turn left here and just keep going until the the first roundabout - straight over and then right at the next roundabout and you'll then come into Kneesworth - careful though, it's easy to miss the pub ;D

Moley


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks for doing the honours Norm. ;D

Moley - does your post mean your coming now, go on - you know it makes sense ;D

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Moley - does your post mean your coming now, go on - you know it makes sense ;D


Got to see how the work load goes, but there is also a chance I may have to go away for a meeting which will make it a late return 

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry guys, I've got to bail out.

I've just realised I'm on call this week and with the SLA saying I have only 15 minutes to connect in plus the poor reception I get up in Kneesworth, I wouldn't be able to guarantee it.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> ...plus the poor reception I get up in Kneesworth, I wouldn't be able to guarantee it. Â


Paul, I'm supprised - I always thought that we made you quite welcome  ;D

Sorry to hear that m8, maybe next month then?

Graham


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Graham, I'am trying to make it on Wednesday,
fingers crossed the boss leaves on time !
Cheers,
Phill . :


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Excellent Phil ;D If you can bring some of that Autoglym silicon spray I'll buy a couple of cans off you. Oh and by the way - don't come with those awesome Kahn RS-C wheels - I shall nick'em ;D

List so far: Â

Love_iTT Â 
J1WEY Â 
NormStrm Â 
clived Â 
flintcoTTage Â 
huTTers Â 
paulb Â 
SBJ Â 
Moley? 
TopGearUK
EKZ225

Graham


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

:'( :'(
This could be my last meet as my TT goes next Thursday, will I still be welcome in new car that befits my riper years ?
Notice Paul I used a question mark this time


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Merc, Jaguar?

Graham


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

Jaguar


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Mmm, nice. A proper Jag - XJ8 I take it.  I must admit John, there are times when I do miss mine but glad I changed to the TTR. Looking foreward to seeing it and as far as I'm concerned, you will be most welcome. ;D

Graham


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

:-[
It's not a proper Jag it's a Ford Jag X Series but very good value for money and very nicely appointed in a Gentlemens Smoking Lounge sort of way - Burr Walnut & Cream Leather with fitted decanters and cigar box.
Was going for the Sports model but decided in the end to opt for the nicer interior.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

John, I'm sure you can still come. They let me bring my V**xhall

On that note, gonna have to skip this one I'm afraid. Hope to see you chaps in August

Paul


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

;D ;D
Thanks Paul, perhaps we should introduce an outcastes parking area for members of the TTOC who have lost the faith !!!!
However my new car has a four wheel drive system similar to the
TT.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

John,

I didn't realise you'd got to the Jaguar part of life.

I'll go easy on you now! Â 

P.S. I'll buy a beer for the first person to put a blue oval and a Mondeo badge on it! Â  Â ;D


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

Now Now I'll retaliate by putting a Seat badge on yours.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Funny, you never offered to put a Lotus badge on mine Â :


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That'll be because the only place it is a Lotus is in your mind!


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

Yeah I should defiantly be able to make it

David


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well done Dave, see you tomorrow.

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Just a few more hours to go ;D

Don't know if I'll have time to wash the car tonight before I go though - detention or lines I guess then 

Graham


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

I'll try make it for later on in the evening :-/
Phil


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry Guys didn't make it tonight I trust you all had a good time.

Norman


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Shame you didn't make it Norm. We made up the numbers by signing up a new member or 2 in the pub


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Yet another great night ;D Â Thanks to Phill (EKZ225) and David (TopGearUK) Â for making the trip and joining "The Crew". Sorry you couldn't make it Norm - hopefuly see you next time. John, I hope your Jag arrives OK and don't forget m8 that even though your TT is going you will still be most welcome at the meets 

Wednesday the 13th August was suggested as the next meeting date so I'll start a new thread soon so as to gauge reaction.

Once again, thanks to all for turning up and making it a great night.

Graham

PS. Thanks for stopping on the way home last night Graeme, I couldn't make out what was wrong, then I realised that I hadn't put the hood down, off again with Lee Evans on the screen ;D


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

Good meet last night as always, I'll be at the next one Graham as I was hoping you might offer to valet the car for me ;D ;D
John


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Graham

What is the title of the Lee Evans DVD? It's now on my must have list


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Graeme, not sure so I'll have a look lunch time for you.

Graham


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

Just like to say thank's to you all, had a good evening.
Nice to put some faces to names. And nice to see other TTs 
Will try and make to next one. ;D

David


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Graeme, just looked at the Lee Evans DVD and its called

"Wired and Wonderful - Live at Wembley"

Get it, it cracks me up no matter how many times I see it ;D

Graham


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Nice one, thanks Graham - just need the DVD player, etc. in the car now to make the journey to work more enjoyable


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Good to see you guys again. Next time Graham can u bring some more DVD's for us to watch and i'll bring the pop corn  ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

LOL. I had six in there last night - how many more do you want ;D I'll have the plain popcorn by the way 

Graham


----------

